# Good paintshop in swansea area



## timster (May 10, 2009)

As title looking to have front bumper and bonnet sprayed due to stonechips,any good ones that people have used?cheers


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used a bodyshop called Kevshau in Landore.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

thres 2 good ones i know of. One on beauford road in morriston, just down from phelps. and another one in ynysmeudwy, who's a relative of pete from eclipse.


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Cheers chaps:thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Theres one down pontardulias way ian davies is his name really good too!


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Theres one down pontardulias way ian davies is his name really good too!


Gotta be honest he painted a boonet on my mates minty mint 3 door cosworth a few years ago and wasn't impressed.Thats my only concern is the job someone does on it.Just want her to look her best!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

tough one atm guys , seems as if its a" that will do" senario, and the prices have shot up lately so your paying more for crap work.
but saying that ,joe public would think its a good job , its just with the knowledge most have on here of what the finished job should look like causes the problem with the sprayer .


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Seen a thread on here where someone done their bonnet using touch up paint then flatting back and polishing.Just bought myself a g220 from the sales room


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

hellow there fella :thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

just stay away from smart solutions newport,hes registered on here as nath. made a total mess of my 888. go by word of mouth is usualy the best way.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

andy mate im home now will give you a call over the weekend


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> andy mate im home now will give you a call over the weekend


cheers pete, am in hospital atm, getting out this afternoon, been in all wk, grrrr, bloody bug, nasty bugger too, no it wernt swine fever:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

sorry to hear that mate , got japfest tomorrow , work sunday so speak to you sunday nightish, take it easy mate we will get the car sorted somehow


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> sorry to hear that mate , got japfest tomorrow , work sunday so speak to you sunday nightish, take it easy mate we will get the car sorted somehow


ok m8, have fun, yeah for sure i know u shall sort, shame u gora sort smart solutions **** up


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ill send him the bill lol


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> ill send him the bill lol


:lol::lol::lol: i bloody wish

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

cosmo said:


> hellow there fella :thumb:


Hi Cosmo how's it going?


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Car's going in friday to have the work done,my mate's brother is doing it:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

hope it comes back ace and not like that cowboy at smart solutions newport


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Well had the car back and i'm chuffed with the results,picked it up friday morning and went to malvern in it for the B.V.F. show.Now i know its a volkswagen festival but my mate took his mk2 gti as well.I had quite a few people come over and comment how nice the car was even though its a ford!.Here's two photographs i took with my phone


----------

